# What is the best shearing machine???



## Abdulla

I'm looking for shearing machine with very good Quality and Heavy duty and good Price.

can you help please?


----------



## patandchickens

Used is your best bet, since price seems to be a criterion.

When shopping for used, bear in mind you may well have to replace or at least resharpen the blade and cutter before using, so factor that into your price allowance.

AFAIK, from having clipped horses for years and having had "the shearing equipment talk" with a couple of professional shearers over the past year, basically anything in the $300-450 (new) range is adequate for shearing a very small home flock (you may be able to get a used-but-good one for a third of that price if you look around enough and get lucky); whereas for large flock or professional use, you need to get the serious ones, with the motor not in the handset, and will be spending A Bunch Of Money. 

Good luck, have fun,

Pat


----------



## The Old Ram-Australia

G'day Abdulla,As PAC says its about the size of the flock,you can use the 'electric ones'(motor in the hand-piece) for small flocks(say up to a dozen or so),but I think after that you really need  a shearing stand and 'overhead gear'....................If you do not have someone nearby with a 'grinder 'for 'combs and cutters'this purchase is a must.........When setup you may find you will have more than enough customers to justify the 'capital costs' involved...............The 'art' of sharping combs and cutters is a skill in itself.

 Currently our flock is around 400 and I do the shearing on our  place and have had to learn the skills required,but its a great source of pride to see them all done cleanly (with-out any band aids LOL).

Good luck with your sheep..........T.O.R

 By the way what sort of sheep do you have?


----------



## aggieterpkatie

I was given one that is a very heavy duty and reliable machine. I can't remember exactly what it is, but I will check tomorrow and post back!


----------



## Abdulla

patandchickens said:
			
		

> Used is your best bet, since price seems to be a criterion.
> 
> When shopping for used, bear in mind you may well have to replace or at least resharpen the blade and cutter before using, so factor that into your price allowance.
> 
> AFAIK, from having clipped horses for years and having had "the shearing equipment talk" with a couple of professional shearers over the past year, basically anything in the $300-450 (new) range is adequate for shearing a very small home flock (you may be able to get a used-but-good one for a third of that price if you look around enough and get lucky); whereas for large flock or professional use, you need to get the serious ones, with the motor not in the handset, and will be spending A Bunch Of Money.
> 
> Good luck, have fun,
> 
> Pat


Thank you very much my friend for you support


----------



## kfacres

While reading through old topics, I decided this one was worthy of bumping up.

As someone who makes quite a chunk of spending cash from shearing sheep, I figure I'll give some insight for people looking to buy a shearing machine.

If you are serious about shearing sheep, then get a shaft machine, and take a course to learn how to use it.  Mine cost right at $1200 to purchase the setup, and when you shear 700 sheep a year, it doesn't take long to pay for it.  It's got unlimited power, quickness, and ease of use; as long as you have the proper teqnique.  

The biggest portion of my shearing comes from cutting out, and fitting show and sale sheep for myself, and for hire.  On a normal year, I usually cut out 300 show sheep, and fit 100 or so for fairs.  For people not so serious about shearing, you have the following options:

Andis, my number 1 choice-- have three of them on staff here.  Tons of power, show up to work everyday, and have had minimal problems with them.  The biggest complaint is they are heavy, and bulky for small hands.  highly recommended.

Oster, my number 2 choice-- good shearers, and cheap to begin with.  Do need to keep them maintained, and oiled up good, otherwise they will get HOT on you FAST.  I have four sets of these on staff, and rarely use them anymore, even though they were the first four sets of shearers I ever purchased.

Premier 4000S, the poorest shearer on the market.  Promotion sells, it sure isn't power or quality of product.  I had sent in my Premiers 4 times during the 2 year warranty package, and then put them on the back shelf to not be used.  Ended up using them one time a year later-- something broke on them.  Got them out the other day to use because I had my other sets eirther cleaned up, or special blades on them for various clean sheep shearing-- and so I thought I'll use these on some dirty sheep- turned them on-- and the drive shaft striped out.  The only thing these things are good for is using the flat head on washed, clean show sheep.  Warren at Midstates will back up my thoughts, and that outfit is one of the elite sheep supply companies in the US.  

I know that someone is going to jump my case about how great their Premiers are, but I'll ask do you shear dirty sheep, and do you shear more than 10 sheep a year.. If you still insist on how great they are-- I have a set of 4000S with both heads I'll sell.  

Oster had a new machine coming out 2 years ago supposidly that I want to try out if they ever come out with it.  A rep let me try them at Louisville one year, and I liked what I saw- at that time they only had the clipper, but he told me that a double headed option was getting ready to come out-- I still haven't seen it yet though.  Still waiting.

Lots of options for flat head clippers-- but that's for another topic.


----------



## bluebirdsnfur

kfacres, I have two small sheep, my miniature cheviots, my toy poodle sheep as you like to call them ...would the Osters you mention be good for shearing these two guys next spring? I don't need something heavy duty. They are only five months old now. I hate to buy a pair of new shears for just two sheep.


----------



## cedarcurve

bluebirdsnfur said:
			
		

> kfacres, I have two small sheep, my miniature cheviots, my toy poodle sheep as you like to call them ...would the Osters you mention be good for shearing these two guys next spring? I don't need something heavy duty. They are only five months old now. I hate to buy a pair of new shears for just two sheep.


I'm not kfacres-- but I'll chime in and say yes they should work great for you.  

The easiest thing is find someone with sheep already-- and have them do it...


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady

_Better to not stir the pot.. :/_


----------



## kliles1299

kfacres said:


> While reading through old topics, I decided this one was worthy of bumping up.
> 
> As someone who makes quite a chunk of spending cash from shearing sheep, I figure I'll give some insight for people looking to buy a shearing machine.
> 
> If you are serious about shearing sheep, then get a shaft machine, and take a course to learn how to use it.  Mine cost right at $1200 to purchase the setup, and when you shear 700 sheep a year, it doesn't take long to pay for it.  It's got unlimited power, quickness, and ease of use; as long as you have the proper teqnique.
> 
> The biggest portion of my shearing comes from cutting out, and fitting show and sale sheep for myself, and for hire.  On a normal year, I usually cut out 300 show sheep, and fit 100 or so for fairs.  For people not so serious about shearing, you have the following options:
> 
> Andis, my number 1 choice-- have three of them on staff here.  Tons of power, show up to work everyday, and have had minimal problems with them.  The biggest complaint is they are heavy, and bulky for small hands.  highly recommended.
> 
> Oster, my number 2 choice-- good shearers, and cheap to begin with.  Do need to keep them maintained, and oiled up good, otherwise they will get HOT on you FAST.  I have four sets of these on staff, and rarely use them anymore, even though they were the first four sets of shearers I ever purchased.
> 
> Premier 4000S, the poorest shearer on the market.  Promotion sells, it sure isn't power or quality of product.  I had sent in my Premiers 4 times during the 2 year warranty package, and then put them on the back shelf to not be used.  Ended up using them one time a year later-- something broke on them.  Got them out the other day to use because I had my other sets eirther cleaned up, or special blades on them for various clean sheep shearing-- and so I thought I'll use these on some dirty sheep- turned them on-- and the drive shaft striped out.  The only thing these things are good for is using the flat head on washed, clean show sheep.  Warren at Midstates will back up my thoughts, and that outfit is one of the elite sheep supply companies in the US.
> 
> I know that someone is going to jump my case about how great their Premiers are, but I'll ask do you shear dirty sheep, and do you shear more than 10 sheep a year.. If you still insist on how great they are-- I have a set of 4000S with both heads I'll sell.
> 
> Oster had a new machine coming out 2 years ago supposidly that I want to try out if they ever come out with it.  A rep let me try them at Louisville one year, and I liked what I saw- at that time they only had the clipper, but he told me that a double headed option was getting ready to come out-- I still haven't seen it yet though.  Still waiting.
> 
> Lots of options for flat head clippers-- but that's for another topic.


----------



## kliles1299

I happen to come across your comments regarding shears...glad I did.  I was close to ordering the Premier.  I have 12 sheep, a couple of alpaca and a llama and my little will grow a little in the next couple of years.  I'm new to the shearing thing and need a really good set of shears.  I haven't the faintest idea of what I am looking at and reading about. I will be shearing Icelandic, Scottish Blackface and Texels and my llama & alpaca.  I would appreciate your recommendation.


----------



## norseofcourse

I'm interested in this thread too, and hearing experienced people comment.  I have a small flock* of Icelandics, and it's hard to find a good shearer, especially when you only have a small flock.  Icelandics have a lower lanolin, less dense fleece than many wool breeds, so I'm hoping something below the $1200 type mentioned above would work.

I have an Oster Golden A5 clipper I've used for the ponies.  I've thought of trying that on the sheep (which would involve running about 250' of extension cord out to the barn, tho someday I hope to have electric out there).  I've also thought about getting a decent cordless, for portability and not having a cord to tangle about.  I would likely spread out the shearing, doing a sheep/lamb or two at a time.  I want to shear the lambs sometime in August, and the adults maybe September or so.

* Edited to add: In reading another thread, I read that TOR considers 1000 sheep to be a 'small flock by Aussie standards', so I thought I'd specify that I have 10 sheep, 5 of which are lambs that will be processed this fall, leaving my 'core' flock of 4 ewes and one ram.


----------



## Roving Jacobs

I shear about 60 head a year of sheep plus a dozen or so goats twice a year with my andis super 2 speed dog clippers and #10 blades. I wouldn't recommend someone doing commercial shearing but for a small flock clippers work just fine. They don't bother my wrists as much as the big shearers, they're quieter so I'm not ruining my hearing, and I don't have to worry about accidentally cutting even my squirmiest little goat kids. 

Your horse clippers probably will work. I'm not sure a cordless would have enough power to get through dense wool unless they are made for livestock. Just get several clipper blades and change them out regularly/keep them clean. 

If you need help don't hesitate to ask  I'm done with all my clients now and am always happy to come by and show you how I do it or shear some for you.


----------



## mikiz

Also interested, I already know how to shear with commercial shears, are there any easier ones to use like RJ said with the dog or horse clippers? I can never find a pair of dog clippers that last longer than a couple of full clips.


----------

